# Bobbers for fishing



## jrich7970 (Nov 12, 2020)

So, this seems simple enough...but I wonder what type of wood would be good to use, what type of finish to keep it waterproof, how I get the finish inside, etc.

Would I paint it, or make it out of several different types of wood?  Would that work?

Has anyone ever made one?


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve never made one but I’d look at balsa to start with. They sell lure kits you might look into what that contains. As far as a finish maybe epoxy paint. I’d like to see what you come up with.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 12, 2020)

Balsa wood will work.


----------



## jrich7970 (Nov 12, 2020)

A little research (yeah, I should have done that before I posted) says balsa.  But I think I'll try all sorts of stuff.  I *assume* (but I might be wrong), that I can run balsa through a lathe without destroying it.  It's a very lightweight and delicate wood.

I probably wouldn't use CA, I'd probably get it super smooth and use a poly.  After I painted it, of course.  I like the idea of epoxy paint.

This will be, of course, a Christmas present.  Already gave the guy a pen a for his birthday.  Ha ha.


----------



## Pinkster (Nov 13, 2020)

jrich7970 said:


> So, this seems simple enough...but I wonder what type of wood would be good to use, what type of finish to keep it waterproof, how I get the finish inside, etc.
> 
> Would I paint it, or make it out of several different types of wood?  Would that work?
> 
> ...


This is my 'other thing'! 
Balsa or Cork is the material to use. 
Any paint can be used,,,, acrylic, emulsion,,, anything. I used a waterborne flooring lacquer but polyurethane varnish is another one.


----------



## jrich7970 (Nov 13, 2020)

Those look beautiful!  

So...I am searching all over the d@mn place for balsa, and these crappy search engines keep on surfacing BASSWOOD.  If I wanted basswood, I would have asked for basswood.  I think I might be able to get it at Hobby Lobby.  Where do you get it?  And also, where do you get cork?

And I see you're in Scotland...so, if you get them locally, it wouldn't help me much.  Ha ha.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 13, 2020)

Bass wood will also work for bobbers, for those in Great Britain the limewood is a light weight carving wood that will work.


----------



## Pinkster (Nov 14, 2020)

jrich7970 said:


> Those look beautiful!
> 
> So...I am searching all over the d@mn place for balsa, and these crappy search engines keep on surfacing BASSWOOD.  If I wanted basswood, I would have asked for basswood.  I think I might be able to get it at Hobby Lobby.  Where do you get it?  And also, where do you get cork?
> 
> And I see you're in Scotland...so, if you get them locally, it wouldn't help me much.  Ha ha.


Yeah, sorry. I buy balsa in bulk from a UK hobby supplier. 
Cork, ebay. It all comes from Portugal anyway so you should be able to get it no problem. 
I buy 1/2" x 1 1/4" Flor Grade Cork rings and laminate them using polyurethane glue, that way you can build up to the length you need then cut down to size. 

Look at this on eBay








						50 CORK RINGS 11/4"X1/2" GRADE EXTRA BORE 1/4" ---- Free ship  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 50 CORK RINGS 11/4"X1/2" GRADE EXTRA BORE 1/4" ---- Free ship at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## MiteyF (Nov 14, 2020)

I've made quite a few bobbers, all slip bobber style. Some weighted, some not. I use basswood for all of mine.


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 14, 2020)

Lime will work . 

For Balsa look at any Radio control model kit store . Although there has been a big move towards ARTF , “almost ready to fly “ kits . Many traditionalists still like to build from plans using balsa etc.


----------



## OK-Pens (Nov 15, 2020)

See this one:

https://shop.balsausa.com/category_s/1011.htm


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 15, 2020)

Ole

Thats the sort of site to look on

I just thank heavens that the postal costs are enough to make me shopping there out of the question or I would have to start hiding purchases from my wife even more carefully !!


----------



## jrich7970 (Nov 20, 2020)

OK-Pens said:


> See this one:
> 
> https://shop.balsausa.com/category_s/1011.htm


Thanks!


----------



## scrofts1219 (Nov 29, 2020)

Does anyone have instructions, sizes, etc. I would love to do this but not sure how to start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jrich7970 (Nov 30, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> Ole
> 
> Thats the sort of site to look on
> 
> I just thank heavens that the postal costs are enough to make me shopping there out of the question or I would have to start hiding purchases from my wife even more carefully !!



Upon examining those shipping prices, I would have to agree.  Their shipping prices are ridiculous.

I opted for basswood for my bobbers. Not that I have started them yet.


----------



## jrich7970 (Nov 30, 2020)

MiteyF said:


> I've made quite a few bobbers, all slip bobber style. Some weighted, some not. I use basswood for all of mine.
> 
> View attachment 290642
> 
> View attachment 290643



These are awesome!  So, do you drill all the way through for these?  I mean, you have to, right?  On some of the smaller in diameter ones, are they wood, or do you use something else like coffee stirrers or something?


----------



## MiteyF (Nov 30, 2020)

jrich7970 said:


> These are awesome!  So, do you drill all the way through for these?  I mean, you have to, right?  On some of the smaller in diameter ones, are they wood, or do you use something else like coffee stirrers or something?



I drill all the way through with an extra long #30 drill bit, then insert a 1/8" plastic tube, and add a bunch of thin CA at either end to hold it in place. The tube that I use I usually pick up at RC/hobby shops for use as antenna tubes, but I've used styrene tube too. Coffee straws may be another idea I hadn't thought about!


----------

